# Low TSH, normal T4?



## msfrikinsunshine (Mar 8, 2016)

Help? I am not understanding my lab results or my PCP's response, my TSH was 0.21 and free T4 was 1.01. I have wondered if I have had thyroid problems for the past few years, but symptoms had become more pronounced recently (about 10 months after I had my second child) so I asked for labs. I am constantly fatigued, irritable at times. Hair thinning at an extreme rate and I'm only 29 years old. I've noticed my skin is also very dry... especially my face and hands and I almost always have unexplainable muscle aches and pains... anyways, my results came back and my MD said we will just do labs again in 3-4 weeks and then go from there. The fatigue is constant and she even put me on adderall for it, but I hate taking it and I don't feel that I have ADHD. I'm so frustrated! Has anyone had a similar experience? Is the low TSH just a fluke?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

TSH is more diagnostic, although the MD community often refers to is as the "Gold Standard". I don;t agree but it does keep costs down when doing thyroid screening.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 will give you the clearest picture of the unbound thyroid hormone in your system at time of draw.

Antibodies you need run - TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin.

Other items to have tested for the cause of your fatigue as many of us are low in these as well. Ferritin, Vitamin D and B-12. Being low in one or several will contribute toward your fatigue.

My suggestion, Have your lab draw the same time of day everytime and if possible in the same part of your cycle.

Get paper copies of all lab results and start a lab log to include date, test and result ans range - also how you are feeling.

My Graves developed post pregnancy and was missed for several years, my TSH was at the bottom of range but my doc was running oddball thyroid tests and he did not really understand so when I questioned my low low TSH he said the other tests cancelled that out?? Anyhow... I got my "GE" Google Education and went back in demanding more testing - he ignored it and it took me 4 more doctors before getting a DX. My OBGYN eventually ordered the proper tests and referred me back to my inept MD at the time who then referred me to an endo.

Hang in there - keep educating yourself and be strong when you ask for labs to be run.


----------

